# SAMS Club vs. Costco



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a SAMS Club Membership, but curious if Costco is a better deal?

SAMS Club Membership is $35/yr. and My Wife gets a free card

Costco Membership is $50/yr. and $50 for an extra card or $100/yr. for an Executive Membership and a free household card

Don't need them both!

THX!

Todd


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 16, 2011)

We have Sam's and Costco across the street from each other. We've been with Sam's since 1997. I had my business card for a long time with them, too. I've never felt the urge to go over to Costco. Can't see, honestly, that there is any difference in product or quality. Another thing, Costco bailed on this area in the early '90s and came back only after Sam's proved a big box store could work. The only real reason I see most folks choosing Costco is that they have some visceral hatred for Walmart and Sam's. Not knocking Costco - if we had started with them we'd probably still be with them - except when they left the area. A company bails on my community I tend to not go back to them.

That's just my opinion. The difference in fees would make a difference to me, too.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. Just signed up for a Costco membership, as I'd been going with a friend of mine for a few years. Didn't realize 'til yesterday that there is a Sam's within a mile of the Costco. Might have to spring for the $35 Sam's membership just to see which is better, or if there's a difference. BTW, Costco gave us a free household card with the $50 membership.


----------



## nwdave (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess clear out here on the northwest reaches of Washington State, we don't rate Sam's Clubs.  Costco is just fine.  We have the Executive Membership (having been with them since way back when......).  We use Costco virtually weekly and purchase enough that the annual rebate check we get based on purchases in the previous year, more than covers the annual membership fee.  Works for us.  I have visited Sam Clubs while on the road, usually as someone's "guest".  The comparison's are as you'd find in any similar type store, i.e. Lowe's and H.D.  Yes, they both sell tools, lumber and lots of other similar things, BUT, I prefer a particular tool maker and go to the store that carries that line with a broad selection and not the other because they carry just a few items of that particular tool.  And the same thing follows with other products.  A clear example in my mind is the quality of lumber.  One store doesn't have near as good a lumber product as the other.  You've probably found the same thing if you eyeballed a 2x4 for square and ended up rejecting 3/4ths of the stack.  One pimply faced kid "salesperson" told me I had to take the lumber as it was stacked.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I hope I didn't ruin the rest of his day by the comments I used to answer him. 

I digress.  Anyway, both stores serve just fine.  If you've got both available, good, you've got variety.  If not, be glad you've got at least one.  I know there are many stretches of our country where the nearest could be well over a couple hundred miles away.  If you don't like one or the other, do what I do, I vote with my feet.

Now, go out there and support your local economy and buy locally first, but whichever way, buy something.  Me, I'm heading down to a local gun shop to look at the pretties.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 16, 2011)

Been going to Sam's for at least 10 years, myself. We would stop in the Cheyenne, Wy location when driving through the area, otherwise Casper has been our main stop about every 3-4 months. We've rarely had issues with meats, produce or other goods. Oh, and yes, I partake of case prices on meats...mostly brisket, pork loin back ribs, whole pork loin and butts.

Nearest Costco in our area is Billings, Mt., which is 260 miles R/T drive farther than our nearest Sam's. Can't justify spending most of the day behind the wheel to make a shopping trip. I haven't walked in the door for about 12 years, when we did live closer. Kinda lame store hours, I thought. I may sleep in some mornings, but until 11:00am? Get the shopping done early so you can fire up a smoker, I say! LOL!!!

Open Weekdays 11am-8:30pm; Sat 9:30am-6pm; Sun 10am-6pm


----------



## michael ark (Sep 16, 2011)

Sam's club here no costco.When i here costco i think of Idiocracy.Cause it's got electrlites


----------



## michael ark (Sep 16, 2011)

Sam's club here no Costco.When i here Costco i think of Idiocracy.Cause it's got electrolytes


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 17, 2011)

Never beent to a Sam's, they don't have them here. But I was a little puzzled on them telling you it was $100 to get two cards, my wife and I have been members for about 10 years. Basic fee is $50 and that gets us two cards, then if we want the executive membership level it is $100 (again that is two cards).


----------



## eman (Sep 17, 2011)

No costcos here , Sams USED to be where i bought all my meat. Over the last few years they have become the 2nd highest priced place in town.

 .50 -.90 lb higher on meats than most places.  Bought an extra freezer just for meat and paid for it easily by shopping the sales and stocking up..


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Never beent to a Sam's, they don't have them here. But I was a little puzzled on them telling you it was $100 to get two cards, my wife and I have been members for about 10 years. Basic fee is $50 and that gets us two cards, then if we want the executive membership level it is $100 (again that is two cards).


Same here - Sam's (20 miles away) closed. Lots of Costco's here. Walmart stores fresh meat is so bad I would not feed it to anyone and their produce is just as bad. Have the Exec membership and it cost me $10 after the rebate.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 17, 2011)

Their meat is processed her in AR so i can see it not being the freshest available in ca.It's fresh here .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I won't buy Waly mart meat either it not the same as Sam's.Sam's is all black angus here.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 17, 2011)

I have had memberships to both. About two years ago I let my Costco membership expire. Sam's has better prices on meat and normal daily essentials. The only edge Costco had imho is higher quality merchandise that Sam's didn't carry.


----------

